# extending rail in a track saw



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a dewalt track saw w/ the 59" rail and would like to have the capacity to cut 8' sheetgoods in a single pass. How does connecting the 46" track in maintaining a straight line? It would would be nice not to have to carry a 102" track...but if that's the only way


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

We use our Festool setup like that all the time. When we connect the tracks we take time during the tightening phase of the connectors to use a straight edge in order to insure a staight cut.

This only takes another minute at most and has always worked well. The only time I made a miscut with this setup was once when the track fell off the panel onto the ground, I neglected to check the straightness of the track. I had one cut left to make, was getting late in the day and job and made the cut...it didn't look quite right and sure enough the track connection moved. My fault; should have checked it. damned boss always pushing to get stuff done, oh wait that's me:laughing:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

We have both the Dewalt & Festool track saws & a slew of short rails. We've never had a problem keeping the rails in plane when connecting them. Just be sure to pay attention to the rail connectors when tightening them down. Another thing we do is place a 6' level next to the raised portion of the rail when clamping the rails together. The level assures the rails will be straight. 

That said, I hate constantly having to connect, disconnect, & then re-connect short rails depending on what I'm cutting. It's way too inefficient, so we've sprung for a long rail that we use for ripping panels. Money well spent in the long run. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i use 2 tracks for my ts55 all the time. like they said before, just check the connection when tightening the couplers. the east way is to make 4 marks on the first sheet and line the track to them.
you may want to get 2 59" tracks. its pretty handy to have 2 the same length when doing a lot of cutting.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Never had a problem connecting the 2 dewalt tracks for a straight cut. It does take a little more to set up then the longer single rail but is much easier to transport the 2 smaller rails then the long one.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the festool and two 55" tracks. I connect them all the time with very good results. I have been meaning to buy a third 55" for a while now so I don't have to uncouple and recouple so often. 



Dave


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the total time to connect 2 rails together?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> What is the total time to connect 2 rails together?


30 seconds or so.

I leave the connectors in one rail all the time. Then I just slide them together and snug the screws.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So I'm a older guy and a rail saw is one of the very few tools that I don't own. I have a aluminum straight edge that I can clamp down and run my wormdrive against. Why should I get a track saw? I want one, but I don't want to part with the cash. I need a compelling reason.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> So I'm a older guy and a rail saw is one of the very few tools that I don't own. I have a aluminum straight edge that I can clamp down and run my wormdrive against. Why should I get a track saw? I want one, but I don't want to part with the cash. I need a compelling reason.:whistling


Well, you don't really need to clamp the rail down. You don't have to worry about any math in regards to how far off your cut line you need to clamp your straight edge. They cut on the same line for 0 and 45 or anything between. Perfectly clean edges on the cuts every time.

Plunge is nice too because you can start and stop the cut wherever you want.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm there with you red! I have a reason coming out of pawn soon, it's a festool 55 I think. I wonder what a used trac saw is worth?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Festool will bring 70%-90% of new value, used. I really like that.

Depends on what kind of shape they are in and if there is any warranty left.

You get 3 years from the date the tool is sold (dealer does this) no matter if you are the first or eighth owner.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a bunch of 2x12 ipe that I need to rip on a job. Will the rail saw cut it? I'm debating hauling my table saw to the job, but I don't really want to and 2x ipe is so slow to rip without popping breakers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> I have a bunch of 2x12 ipe that I need to rip on a job. Will the rail saw cut it? I'm debating hauling my table saw to the job, but I don't really want to and 2x ipe is so slow to rip without popping breakers.


I would go for the TS-75 for that. How big are the rips?

I just ripped some Ipe, but I cheated and used my 5hp 16" table saw...:whistling


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well, you don't really need to clamp the rail down. You don't have to worry about any math in regards to how far off your cut line you need to clamp your straight edge. They cut on the same line for 0 and 45 or anything between. Perfectly clean edges on the cuts every time.
> 
> Plunge is nice too because you can start and stop the cut wherever you want.


Everything Warner said and these thing drive like their on cruise control. We used an aluminum guide in the past and once we tried these it got sold in the first tag sale and we never looked back. Never had it stray off the cut line like our guide did ocassionally.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

So I found a new Dewalt 28V cordless track saw with the long rail locally for $395. Is that a good deal? It comes with 2 batteries and charger. Does the cordless version cut the mustard? It might be a misprint on the price because everywhere else I've seen it, it was a lot, lot more.

I would post the link, but I'm afraid that if it is true, you guys might buy them out.


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always seen them at about twice the price but I have never used their cordless track saw. 

I have a TS-55 and a TS-75 depending on what I'm cutting, I imagine for the sheet goods the cordless would be fine. Just keep the second battery ready, but I think I would prefer my corded models.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

If you do get two of the festool tracks another way to go is to get the 55" with the drilling holes. They come in really handy in cabinetry and in other work as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Festool-FS1400-2-LR32-55-Drilling-Model-496939/dp/B003C21WZ0/ref=sr_1_7?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1327275280&sr=1-7


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 30 seconds or so.
> 
> I leave the connectors in one rail all the time. Then I just slide them together and snug the screws.


good idea. i keep mine mine in the ts55 box


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

redwood said:


> So I'm a older guy and a rail saw is one of the very few tools that I don't own. I have a aluminum straight edge that I can clamp down and run my wormdrive against. Why should I get a track saw? I want one, but I don't want to part with the cash. I need a compelling reason.:whistling


2 very different tools. there is no comparison from a straight edge and circ saw to a track saw. esp with the dust collector. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> I'm ripping/cutting 2x ipe for stair treads on a custom semi circular set of stairs down to a wine cellar.
> 
> I thought that this would be a great task for a track saw. I guess that if it can't do this, I'll probably return it. It worked on the plywood templates, just fine:thumbup:


I would suggest getting a rip blade for it. It might struggle with the factory blade. Even with a rip blade, the cut will still be great, at least it is on my TS-55.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm there with you red! I have a reason coming out of pawn soon, it's a festool 55 I think. I wonder what a used trac saw is worth?


So I went back to check on the TS55 today, the thing was just coming out of pawn when I was there. If I could have gotten it for 200$ that would have been a winner:thumbsup: So I ask the guy how much for the saw and he said 250$ his worker was doing something with box it comes in and there was no tool inside. I then had to go outside to piss:blink: came back inside and checked out the saw, there was no track with it and it had 3 diamond blades and a lot of sandy grit in the box with it. So I figured that it has been used to cut marble, the saw may have been getting week he (the old owner) kept the tract bought a new saw and pawned the old one for 150$. The pawn man offered it to me for 200$ but with all I saw and no tract that cost 100$ to replace it was a no go for me:blink:


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So I went back to check on the TS55 today, the thing was just coming out of pawn when I was there. If I could have gotten it for 200$ that would have been a winner:thumbsup: So I ask the guy how much for the saw and he said 250$ his worker was doing something with box it comes in and there was no tool inside. I then had to go outside to piss:blink: came back inside and checked out the saw, there was no track with it and it had 3 diamond blades and a lot of sandy grit in the box with it. So I figured that it has been used to cut marble, the saw may have been getting week he (the old owner) kept the tract bought a new saw and pawned the old one for 150$. The pawn man offered it to me for 200$ but with all I saw and no tract that cost 100$ to replace it was a no go for me:blink:


Probably a good decision.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

txgencon said:


> It arrived in great shape - packaged much better than I thought it would be.


Keep that packaging. Thats what use to carry my long Dewalt rail around. Best case I have found and it came free.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

so i just bid another job and put the cost of the long rail in there as it had a bunch of angles parts and the long rail will be great for this.
i guessed it was about $220. hope i am close.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> so i just bid another job and put the cost of the long rail in there as it had a bunch of angles parts and the long rail will be great for this.
> i guessed it was about $220. hope i am close.


http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/fs-2-guide-rails/p/491499/

only 80 bucks off. Get 118" for 30 bucks more. 

and get it from Bob, he rocks.:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: That's How


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I used the Makita on some 2x ipe treads today, and It did just fine. Just took it slow. I love it.

I even notched the stair stringers with it. It took a little bit longer, but they were probably the best stringers I have ever cut. A little shorter track would have been nice.

I'll try and remember to take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com/fs-2-guide-rails/p/491499/
> 
> only 80 bucks off. Get 118" for 30 bucks more.
> 
> and get it from Bob, he rocks.:clap:


ahh, oh well. i thought i had to do the 118 to cut 8' sheets?

well, at least the job will pay for a large part of the track.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad it worked Mark, check out a rip blade for it though. I like my Tenryu.

Chris-
The 118" is the ticket. You can rip sheets with the shorter one, but just barely enough rail for the 55. the 118" is designed for the longer base of the 75, ripping 8' sheets.

The 118" makes it nice for long tapers and such.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i have to make some long tapers. its a porch with a little under 8' tapered columns. not only cutting them tapered but mitered also. the builder told them its going to be really hard to do and wont be cheap. i thanked him for saying that. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> i have to make some long tapers. its a porch with a little under 8' tapered columns. not only cutting them tapered but mitered also. the builder told them its going to be really hard to do and wont be cheap. i thanked him for saying that. :thumbsup:


Ok then, I won't say just how quick and easy that is to do with a long rail and a ts-55.:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Long taperd columns sound like the perfect match for ts-55 and a long rail... sounds like a fun job actually...


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I got mine to build the tapered columns on this.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are the set of stairs that we are building down to the wine cellar. We had to pull out the fireplace to obtain the space that we needed. A new fireplace will be added, but bumped out into the large family room.

I made nearly every cut with the Makita track saw. The material is 2x ipe. I think that I probably need a new blade now.


----------



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

txgencon said:


> I just ordered a 118" rail for my Makita. Already worrying that it'll get here damaged.


I did the same I have 2 48" rails and got tired to attaching them together So Have a long rail and now a couple short rails.

ML


----------

